# Coast to Coast Sportsman Rescue



## JLF (Apr 1, 2020)

I was given this Coast to Coast Sportsman for free today.  Thankful to have a project to work on, even if it’s not my cup of tea.
3 Speed hardware is missing, as is the front brake and lever.
Perhaps I’ll just ride it as a single speed?
Has a Schwinn seat and what looks to be a much earlier era rear rack.
I removed it and tried it on one of my 26” bikes. Didn’t fit, perhaps off an old balloon 24?
I plan to order new tires, tubes and rim strips, and a general clean up.
Not sure who made these?  Looks like a Roll Fast  I saw in another thread.
More photos to follow.


----------



## JLF (Apr 1, 2020)

Additional photos:  Rear hub is a Komet Super.  I love the fender design.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 4, 2020)

Just going off the chain ring, maybe Huffy? Huffy imported Huffy Sportsman lightweights built by Raleigh in England up until the mid-'60's, then they started building their own. This has the one-piece American style crank, and it looks like it could date from the late '60's or early '70's.


----------



## JLF (Apr 4, 2020)

Awesome info!  Thanks!  The chain ring does suggest Huffy.  I was thinking European due to the rear hub, but this seems to be more to your suggested era of late 60’s or early 70’s?

I have new grips, white wall tires, tubes and rim strips on the way. I think it’s odd it had white wall tires actually?

I’ve given it a WD-40 bath so far, greased the bearings and added a red rear reflector.  Fender has a built in bracket.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks like a BMA/6 certification decal below the seat clamp. Dates the bike 1971-79, and it should have a typical Huffy serial, "5H12345" would be a '75.


----------



## JLF (Apr 5, 2020)

It does have a BMA/6 certification decal.  Thank you for that info!  
I’ll have a look around it for the serial number.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 5, 2020)

JLF:
The 3-speed hardware is not missing; it was never there. Although this style of frame often was set up as a 3-speed, this one is a straightforward coaster brake bike. It once had a front caliper brake, as the remnants of the brake are still there. Caliper brakes are easy to come by and easy to set up. It would be a good idea to rig up a new one.
Have fun!


----------



## JLF (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks @AndyA - the bike has a pulley for a cable on the lower seat tube by the bottom bracket.  Also the rear axle is extended on one side with a hole.  So I assumed it was to change gears. 

There could have been a rear brake caliper that used the pulley for the cable?


----------



## AndyA (Apr 5, 2020)

JLF:
I stand corrected. Looking real close, the cable pulley can be seen near the bottom bracket. You assumed right, the cable pulley is indicative of a three-speed rig, as is a hollow axle. See if the hub has any writing; the most common three-speed hubs are Sturmey-Archer and Shimano. Either one is usually pretty easy to get functioning. You will need a few pieces of hardware. The rear brake may have been jettisoned when the rear rack was added or there may not have been one, since there is a coaster brake. I don't see any braze on fittings to run a rear brake cable, but there might have been clamp on fittings that were removed.


----------



## JLF (Apr 5, 2020)

Here are some close ups of the hub including model number.  I wonder if another brands hardware would work with this hub if I can’t find Komet Super parts?

No other evidence of a rear brake, as far as cable guides.  For example, when I removed the pulley from the seat tube by the bottom bracket, I discovered this frame was purple, not blue as it appears.
No other ‘purple’ areas where cable guides would have been.  Unless removed early on in its life to be replaced with the rack?  

I appreciate your input!


----------



## AndyA (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe that is a Komet single-speed hub. Are you sure that it has a hollow axle? The bike could have easily been switched from 3-speed to single speed. You can reverse the process, if you like, by throwing a 3-speed hub on there plus caliper brakes. The blue paint and decals look original. Could the different color under the pulley clamp be from fading? For insight into fading, compare the underside of the frame to the top.


----------



## JLF (Apr 5, 2020)

Not hollow, but slotted.  Perhaps it is a single speed?  When I saw this I assumed multi-speeds.  To be honest, I prefer a clean look without shifters or hand brakes.  

Tracking numbers say tires, tubes, rims strips arrive tomorrow.  Looking forward to installing those and it’s first ride in decades.


----------



## JLF (Apr 6, 2020)

Here it is, as finished as I will ever take it.

New Duro 27 x 1 3/8 tires, tubes, rim strips and Hunt Wilde grips. I also swapped the handlebar to something more comfortable.

Replaced the pedals that had busted up reflectors for a non reflector Schwinn set.

Also added a rear reflector as the fenders have a built in bracket.

Chain is a bit tight, so I’ll just replace it with one of my BMX chains.

It rides nice, I was a bit surprised honestly.  I love the fender design and fit.

Not sure what I’ll do with it?  Maybe look for a frame I like, 1920’s or 30’s and swap the parts?  Trade it towards a 26” cruiser?  Donate it?  Cut the top tube off and reweld it up top to make a boys frame?  We’ll see.


----------

